# Finally Some Pictures of my 2003 330I (black/black)



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks to the JetFest Nick was around with his digital camera took a few pictures of my 2003 330i.

It was born in Munich during the 2nd week of September 2002.
My options are Jet-Black with black 'ette.
Sport Package
5-speed manual
DVD-Navigation
Moonroof
Heated Seats
Park Distance Control
Bi-Xenon Headlights

Mods: XM Satelight radio, Getto Airbox Port.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Nice car!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Why? 

No really. Why?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks gorgeous. Congrats!

I despise the way states back east tend to litter the windshield with registration/inspection stickers though. What a PITA.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Why?
> 
> No really. Why? *


:lmao: :lmao:

Maybe he's getting back at you for smearing grease from your jeans on the underside of his steering column? :dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Maybe he's getting back at you for smearing grease from your jeans on the underside of his steering column? :dunno: *


:lmao: LOL I was thinking the same thing. Nice picture!


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Why?
> 
> No really. Why? *


I don't have any other interior pics... okay it's gone now.

If I was thinking I should have asked Nick to photo my XM Radio install.:bawling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> I don't have any other interior pics... okay it's gone now.
> 
> If I was thinking I should have asked Nick to photo my XM Radio install.:bawling: *


That's exactly what I was checking out. Then Clyde called my name from my left, I turned and CLICK. Not the best pic.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Then Clyde called my name from my left, I turned and CLICK. Not the best pic. *


:lmao:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice! :thumbup: I think I'm going with steel gray and black leatherette.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> That's exactly what I was checking out. Then Clyde called my name from my left, I turned and CLICK. Not the best pic. *


Tom, you look sexy from any angle.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> That's exactly what I was checking out. Then Clyde called my name from my left, I turned and CLICK. Not the best pic. *


Who me? What did I do?

:angel:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> Tom, you look sexy from any angle.
> 
> ...


:lmao: Funny because I (and I would bet most others) had the same visual in mind. "Wait, that's not my good side, and next time COUNT TO 3 first!"

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

CD-55,

Did you get a 3rd rear headrest with your car?:dunno:


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Finally Some Pictures of my 2003 330I (black/black)*



CarFreak said:


> *CD-55,
> 
> Did you get a 3rd rear headrest with your car?:dunno: *


no, but I may like to trade seat backs with someone who has one with the 3rd headrest.


----------

